# Lenovo Z510 Users Thread



## theserpent (Jun 11, 2014)

This thread is for all the users of z510

Owners list
1)theserpent 
2)Quagmire
3)tanmaymohan


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys tell me what all game run smoothly?


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Guys tell me what all game run smoothly?



All games.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> All games.


Except minesweeper!!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Except minesweeper!!!



Very demanding game.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 14, 2014)

And Dave


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2014)

haha!
Whoever owns z510 please type +1


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

-1....


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 14, 2014)

+100 I OWN THIS

Lol I was waiting for this thread


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone wanna have a benchmarking competition?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

^^Yeah sounds cool y500 SLI y510p single gpu and also some guy has a SLI y510p as well.


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ^^Yeah sounds cool y500 SLI y510p single gpu and also some guy has a SLI y510p as well.



Don't forget SAM_(random no). He has GTX 780M. Maybe we can expect some GTX 760m users to show up too.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> Don't forget SAM_(random no). He has GTX 780M. Maybe we can expect some GTX 760m users to show up too.



Yeah haven't seen him of late.  So out of sight out of mind .  But yeah can also provide some good input.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 16, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/EKKoZjC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5ghn53P.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4uoUntA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cc4MbeH.jpg

The beauty <3


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice. I am thinking about getting this. Hope you don't mind my questions.
How heated does it become when you play games on it? How is the battery life while browsing the web? Also, how was the process upgrading to Windows 8.1? Did you have any issues there?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 16, 2014)

White looks good but nothing beats red backlit keyboard in my point of view.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 16, 2014)

1. Yes it heats up on playing heavy games. Reaches 85-90C for CPU on a bed/cushion type. GPU remains cool and is under 80C usually
Try keeping it on a flat table like surface. 

2. Battery life is about 3-4 hrs on High performance mode will full brightness. Its ok for me though

3. Z510 ships with preloaded Windows 8.1 Single Language so no need to worry about the upgrading process.


----------



## ARP (Jun 17, 2014)

Can u comment on the quality of the display. I saw this model in a mall and i felt the display was very dim even with maximum brightness. Also how is the viewing angles..?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 17, 2014)

Display yeah a bit more brightness was expected but is okok


Viewing angles is a bit bad i.e. game graphics look black from incorrect angles.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 20, 2014)

My Z510 was delivered on the 18th. 
I will post a review next time, kinda busy now. 


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3873/14463247041_16caef372c_o.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2014)

congo 
Z50 seems so much better than z510


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> congo
> Z50 seems so much better than z510


isnt the z50 base model for 40,000 and not the top end model ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> congo
> Z50 seems so much better than z510



with ULV cpu, i think. so not worth against z510.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 21, 2014)

Even a i5-4200 M works better than i5-4200U (atleast for games)


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2014)

So our Z510 is better?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes Indeed


----------



## seamon (Jun 22, 2014)

Some variants have core i7 4510U which is at par with core i5 4200M give or take.


----------



## Nbartakke (Jun 23, 2014)

I recently bought Z510 i7 Version. I want to uninstall preinstalled apps but don't know which are necessary & which are unnecessary. So please tell which applications are unnecessary & also tell me how to backup them for future use.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 24, 2014)

Nbartakke said:


> I recently bought Z510 i7 Version. I want to uninstall preinstalled apps but don't know which are necessary & which are unnecessary. So please tell which applications are unnecessary & also tell me how to backup them for future use.



How could anyone tell you what is necessary and what is unnecessary.  Try to use those software and than see whether you want them or not. If you like them just stick to them and of not than uninstall them.


----------



## pragishmadridista (Jun 24, 2014)

HI Z510 users,
 I bought this laptop back in January i5/ nvidia 1gb graphics variant. My touch pad freezes sometimes. The pointer doesnot not move for about 30 sec to a minute. This is really annoying. Any help guys? Do you experience the same?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 1, 2014)

pragishmadridista said:


> HI Z510 users,
> I bought this laptop back in January i5/ nvidia 1gb graphics variant. My touch pad freezes sometimes. The pointer doesnot not move for about 30 sec to a minute. This is really annoying. Any help guys? Do you experience the same?




Yeah sometimes I experience it too. Try updating the Synaptics driver


----------



## blackj (Jul 2, 2014)

I am looking to buy a new laptop and was recommended the z510 by a member of this forum.
My choices were between the z510 and this model of the dell inspiron

Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.49490 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

Although i'd have to stretch my budget a bit for the z510 I wouldn't mind it if it was worth it.
Seeing as this is a thread for the z510 owners i'd like to get a little feedback about the product particularly in regards to it's build quality ( sturdiness, quality of materials used - quite a few laptops use cheap plastic and flex when used, durability of mechanical parts such as hinges, or any other annoyances that you may have noticed during it's use ).

Also is it worthwhile to purchase extended warranty ( mainly related to what sort of damages are covered in the standard / extended warranty - if you might have had such an experience with a previous lenovo product and the quality of after sales service you got ).

And lastly I've seen that lenovo now provides 1 year of Accidental Damage Protection on their laptops.
Is it possible for me to purchase additional years of ADP cover?
If not will the standard warranty be enough to cover me?

Please note that while I don't intend to wrestle with my laptop or drop it or mishandle it in any kind of way, I do intend travel a lot with it hence I want something that is sturdy enough to withstand a few bumps.


----------



## seamon (Jul 2, 2014)

blackj said:


> I am looking to buy a new laptop and was recommended the z510 by a member of this forum.
> My choices were between the z510 and this model of the dell inspiron
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.49490 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Dell: Flipkart.com
> ...



LOL Lenovo Z510 is 4 times better than that Dell Laptop.

- - - Updated - - -

by better I mean powerful.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> LOL Lenovo Z510 is 4 times better than that Dell Laptop.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> by better I mean powerful.



Build quality and design are also better compared to in this price range.


----------



## blackj (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] for clearing that up.
But I would like to ask a few more questions.

I know i'm not shopping in the premium price range and the build quality might be better than dell but how good is it?
( Seems like an irritating question, I know, but I just want to know some first hand opinions before I go out and buy it )

Also if any one can answer the questions related to warranties i'd really appreciate it.

Additionally after researching a bit about the product a lot of users complained that the battery had to be replaced after only a few cycles and also that the WIFI adapter is really faulty.

Lenovo - IdeaPad Z510 customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Only one user has complained about the WIFI but almost all of them have reported serious issues with the battery.
Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 4, 2014)

1. Hows battery life ?
2. It is just 4 cell  ?
3. Difference between 4 cell and 6 cell ???

Notebookcheck review is not very convincing ...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 4, 2014)

1. Battery life 3-4 hours 
2. Only 4 cell
3. idk much4
 [MENTION=286403]blackj[/MENTION] didnt encountered any of those issues.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 4, 2014)

Just chilax and buy it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2014)

Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405848) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 1GB Graph) Rs.49490 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405848) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 1GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flip
do you guys own this model?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2014)

^Yup!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 5, 2014)

^ Yup the same model


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 16, 2014)

hey....can we upgrade the GPU in z510?? i mean from GT 740m to higher?? is there any chance??


----------



## seamon (Jul 16, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> hey....can we upgrade the GPU in z510?? i mean from GT 740m to higher?? is there any chance??



nope.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2014)

I want to know :
 is this a numbers game that "4 cell is not good against 6 cells in battery "


----------



## seamon (Jul 17, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> I want to know :
> is this a numbers game that "4 cell is not good against 6 cells in battery "



I think kinda yes. Check the rating for Wh to be sure.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2014)

^^ Then why spend 50k for 4cell laptop ???


----------



## seamon (Jul 17, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> ^^ Then why spend 50k for 4cell laptop ???



Very good question.
It's much better to buy core i3 4010U with 6 cell battery(if such a config. exists) than core i5 4200M with 4 cell.
IDK why people go after performance laptops when they can have a much better battery instead.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Very good question.
> It's much better to buy core i3 4010U with 6 cell battery(if such a config. exists) than core i5 4200M with 4 cell.
> IDK why people go after performance laptops when they can have a much better battery instead.


The sarcasm is strong with this one


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think kinda yes. Check the rating for Wh to be sure.


Batteries will be rated at mAh. I think the guy should also check the voltage output of the battery and match it with the laptop's specs


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Very good question.
> It's much better to buy core i3 4010U with 6 cell battery(if such a config. exists) than core i5 4200M with 4 cell.
> IDK why people go after performance laptops when they can have a much better battery instead.



LOL ...rather one can buy a intel atom/celeron ones,at below 25k n get above 5-6 hours battery


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2014)

thinking of buying gaming laptop in budget around 50k is it best to go for?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 17, 2014)

Yea


----------



## prateek (Jul 18, 2014)

Me too was looking for a laptop and even I got it shortlisted  for my purchase. I'm really confused with the z50 and this z510 6gb version. I preferred this because it had the hybrid drive option, even though the z50 was newer and sleeker than the z510. 
Now my query is if the 8gb sshd drive used in this lappy is seriously worth it? Does it practically give a performance boost like in booting and windows stuff? Just curious. What all you owners can recommend me over that please?

Thanks


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 18, 2014)

Can the battery be upgraded to 6 cells at the tym of buying ?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 18, 2014)

How is the NVIDIA GeForce GT 840M ( 2GB DDR3) in comparison with NVIDIA N14P-GV2 ( 2GB DDR3) ??

The Z510 has the NVIDIA N14P-GV2 while, the HP Pavilion 15-p077TX has the 840M.

Lenovo Z510 : ( Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405838) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.54300 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405838) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flip )

HP Pavilion 15-p077TX ( HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.51990 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern )

Which would be better in these two then ?? 
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 18, 2014)

prateek said:


> Me too was looking for a laptop and even I got it shortlisted  for my purchase. I'm really confused with the z50 and this z510 6gb version. I preferred this because it had the hybrid drive option, even though the z50 was newer and sleeker than the z510.
> Now my query is if the 8gb sshd drive used in this lappy is seriously worth it? Does it practically give a performance boost like in booting and windows stuff? Just curious. What all you owners can recommend me over that please?
> 
> Thanks




OH yeah a little boost i can see in booting.It boots in around 20sec (win8.1). That 8GB is not for user storage and it is for caching frequently used programs and windows boot.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 18, 2014)

the lenovo one. if you scroll down the specs of the hp laptop, the processor is a 'U' variant. This variant of the processor is significantly slower than the 'M' variants that are available on the Lenovo.

The 'U' variants are optimized for battery life by removing 2 cores from it.

If I were you i would for the Z510. Also, search around for the Z510 that retails for ~46k-2.5k(discount)-10% HDFC Credit Card + 2 Years Warranty, the retailer is WS Retails. Much more VFM, imo.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 18, 2014)

^ahh..thanks for the reply.. !! 
that means the CPU will bottleneck the GPU's performance at some point ??

Z10 it is !!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 19, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> ^ahh..thanks for the reply.. !!
> that means the CPU will bottleneck the GPU's performance at some point ??
> 
> Z10 it is !!



Yes..... Because that 840M is equivalent to my GT650M..... So an ulv is not preferred


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 19, 2014)

[MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION],is the Lenovo Z510 available with FHD (1920x1080) resolution screen?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 19, 2014)

^ No 

None of the Z510 editions have FHD

You are stick to 1366x768


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

^Thanks Friend!

Holy sh!t...was thinking of buying one...for me res. in FHD is a priority.


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Thanks Friend!
> 
> Holy sh!t...was thinking of buying one...for me res. in FHD is a priority.



+1 to Y510p


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

^    but that is also a 1366x768 dsplay res. screen


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^    but that is also a 1366x768 dsplay res. screen



nope. FHD.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> nope. FHD.




but Lenovo India site marks it as 1366x768


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> but Lenovo India site marks it as 1366x768



Lenovo India site marks Z510 as FHD.


----------



## prateek (Jul 20, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what difference will the 1Gb GPU version will make than the 2 Gb GPU. 4Gb RAM is not an issue, coz that is easily upgradable. Which one to choose now for a long term purpose?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 20, 2014)

prateek said:


> Can anyone tell me what difference will the 1Gb GPU version will make than the 2 Gb GPU. 4Gb RAM is not an issue, coz that is easily upgradable. Which one to choose now for a long term purpose?


Higher vram provides your video card the capability to store more data and texture at a time for processing.
As a matter of fact , the usage depends on the level of details with which you are playing and the resolution too.
So if you are planning to play high-end games on a FHD resolution , most likely 1gb will feel insufficient.
Modern games on a FHD and medium to high details consume anywhere between 700mb to 2gb VRAM at a given time.
Well 4Gb might seem an overkill for a weaker card though.
there is simply no point in buying a weak card with 4gb ram.


----------



## prateek (Jul 24, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Higher vram provides your video card the capability to store more data and texture at a time for processing.
> As a matter of fact , the usage depends on the level of details with which you are playing and the resolution too.
> So if you are planning to play high-end games on a FHD resolution , most likely 1gb will feel insufficient.
> Modern games on a FHD and medium to high details consume anywhere between 700mb to 2gb VRAM at a given time.
> ...



Thanks a lot dude. Anyways I got the i7 version of z510. It's awesome. 
Thanks all for your guidance.


----------



## guruDEV (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm glad I found this thread. Please help me. i'm thinking of buying y510p( i5 version) or z510p (i7 version). My needs are primarily gaming. Now the problem is that I dont know whether gt 755m can play games at 1080p in the future or not . so what is better : gt 750m+ FHD or gt 740m + Hd screen. Please reply.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 24, 2014)

That extra Gb in VRAM also help in multi monitor displays.


----------



## retz (Jul 27, 2014)

Does the laptop get got? My previous laptop was an HP that got hot after sustained light usage (browser, eclipse and so on), largely due to clogging of the heat sink (which had to be serviced every single month.) I'm now looking for a decent performance lappy, under 50k, that does not get hot at all (on a hard, flat surface with light usage), especially in the kind of temperatures that India experiences. 

So, how have your experience been with that? 

Also, sharp edges - is that a concern? 

How is the Lenovo service? Hp service is very prompt and very good, even if I don't like the build quality of their product. Is that laptop easy to disassemble and clean? Do you need to service it often? 

Does this only have an Nvedia gpu, or is there an intel gpu that handles basic tasks and switches to the discrete gpu when necessary? 

Any reply would be quite helpful. Thanks.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 27, 2014)

retz said:


> Does the laptop get got? My previous laptop was an HP that got hot after sustained light usage (browser, eclipse and so on), largely due to clogging of the heat sink (which had to be serviced every single month.) I'm now looking for a decent performance lappy, under 50k, that does not get hot at all (on a hard, flat surface with light usage), especially in the kind of temperatures that India experiences.
> 
> So, how have your experience been with that?
> 
> ...






1. Yes it gets a little hot on surfaces like bed. But not to worry about.If you are much into gaming consider a cooling pad.
2. Not of much concern
3. Service is good. Never disassembled or called service center(my case)
4. It has both integrated graphics (Intel HD 4600) and discrete graphics (NVIDIA GT740M) . It switches automatically and you can also add exceptions for programs if it doesn't recognize.


Hope that helps.


----------



## A.Asesh (Jul 28, 2014)

I am getting z510 i7 model at 55500 at flipkart after discount. Yesterday I went to chennai but all authorised do stores said that the y510 and z510 have been discontinued now. I even confirmed it from delhi and kolkata dealers.
So is it worth to buy it now also.
Because I only have flipkart as the last option.Or should I wait .. for other models to launch in this range?Plz suggest.
thanks.


----------



## ARb (Aug 2, 2014)

I read that z510 has some issues with wifi... that it disconnects or slows down after 15-20 mins..
Any of you having this problem??


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2014)

ARb said:


> I read that z510 has some issues with wifi... that it disconnects or slows down after 15-20 mins..
> Any of you having this problem??



Nop 

- - - Updated - - -

Guys.. after using the laptop I found out that we manually need to turn on Dolby surround


----------



## retz (Aug 3, 2014)

Does the weak display impact home usage in any significant way? 



> From Notebookcheck
> 
> Contrast (327:1) and black value (0.97 cd/m²) of the IdeaPad are not convincing.
> The display of the Z510 does not cover AdobeRGB or sRGB. The coverage is about 48.8% (AdobeRGB) and 66.6% (sRGB). These color spaces are important for professional image editing.
> The display is significantly bluish.



Do we get similarly priced laptops with better displays (can be weaker performance-wise)?


----------



## ARb (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION].
OK then I think its time to by Z510.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 3, 2014)

Please help me out. I need to know that 740m in z510 is based on which chip? Gk107 or gk208? You can easily find out using gpu z or equivalent. Thanks


----------



## soumik13101995 (Aug 4, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Please help me out. I need to know that 740m in z510 is based on which chip? Gk107 or gk208? You can easily find out using gpu z or equivalent. Thanks


its Gk 208 i guess....the 64 bit version....the 128 bit is not available in india.....


----------



## ARb (Aug 5, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> I am getting z510 i7 model at 55500 at flipkart after discount. Yesterday I went to chennai but all authorised do stores said that the y510 and z510 have been discontinued now. I even confirmed it from delhi and kolkata dealers.
> So is it worth to buy it now also.
> Because I only have flipkart as the last option.Or should I wait .. for other models to launch in this range?Plz suggest.
> thanks.



Even I had the same problem. So I have ordered z510 i5 with 1gb gfx online.
None of the other models provide mobile processors below 55k as far as I know.


----------



## retz (Aug 5, 2014)

ARb said:


> Even I had the same problem. So I have ordered z510 i5 with 1gb gfx online.
> None of the other models provide mobile processors below 55k as far as I know.


 Hope you ordered it from WS Retail (Flipkart), cause otherwise you're not going to be eligible for the extended warranty.


----------



## rags123 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dear Z510 users,

ny one using this model
Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.50097 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
does this have backlit keyboard??
Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405848) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 1GB Graph) Rs.46990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405848) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 1GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flip

among these two which one you suggest??

Thank you


----------



## seamon (Aug 13, 2014)

rags123 said:


> Dear Z510 users,
> 
> ny one using this model
> Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.50097 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> ...



1st one and all Z510s have backlit KBs.


----------



## rags123 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks seamon u are very helpful,In flipkart reviews someone mentioned it does not have backlit keyboard so got a doubt. (Lenovo india is not showing this model in their site )
Quick edit-Oops sorry didnt check your comments fully ,Thanks for suggestion
I am small time gamer but  for bigtime multitasking needs still not very sure  as cached "ssd" still roaming in my mind


----------



## seamon (Aug 13, 2014)

rags123 said:


> Thanks seamon u are very helpful,In flipkart reviews someone mentioned it does not have backlit keyboard so got a doubt. (Lenovo india is not showing this model in their site )
> Quick edit-Oops sorry didnt check your comments fully ,Thanks for suggestion
> I am small time gamer but  for bigtime multitasking needs still not very sure  as cached "ssd" still roaming in my mind



caching SSD is useless. Get a full fledged SSD later and replace the HDD.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 13, 2014)

Cache SSD is just for little speed boost. And yes all Z510 have backlit keyboards.


----------



## rags123 (Aug 13, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] it seems 387061 doesnt have backlit 
*forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V-Z-and-P-series/idepad-z510-backlit-not-working/td-p/1392037

- - - Updated - - -

When i contacted lenovo customer care,They/He informed that only 398016 has backlit keyboard
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z510-59-398016-laptop-4th-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-8gb-ssd-win8-1-2gb-graph/p/itmdsj3yfucyaddr?pid=COMDSJ3XGGH88QZD&icmpid=reco_pp_same_computer_1&ppid=COMDSTXHSPACW4RP
I wonder lenovo employs n00bs :O,Need to think again before buying lenovo now 

Still confused,Backlit may be deal breaker ,I don't have lenovo store near my place ,any one using 387061 Kindly confirm whether it has backlit keyboard ,Thank you


----------



## Simplon (Sep 1, 2014)

@Z 510 Owners: Does this one Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405848) has removable (user replacable) battery or non-removable type??


----------



## Simplon (Sep 2, 2014)

Eagerly waiting for reply from Z510 owners!


----------



## Aakash11100 (Sep 7, 2014)

Planning to buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 59-405848.
What's the version of the Nvidia gt740m gpu : GK107 or GK208 ???


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 7, 2014)

^^ gk208


----------



## Aakash11100 (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh... Thank You 
Also i read that Bandwidth of the 1 gb varient is 11 % higher than 2Gb varient . What does that actually mean?
I am a bit confused between the 1 gb n 2 gb varients...
Would the 2gb varient increase gaming experience significantly compared to 1gb varient??
Is it really worth spending additional for the 2gb varient??
Thanks in advance n really excited for this series


----------



## seamon (Sep 9, 2014)

Aakash11100 said:


> Oh... Thank You
> Also i read that Bandwidth of the 1 gb varient is 11 % higher than 2Gb varient . What does that actually mean?
> I am a bit confused between the 1 gb n 2 gb varients...
> Would the 2gb varient increase gaming experience significantly compared to 1gb varient??
> ...



yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes and yes.


----------



## Aakash11100 (Sep 10, 2014)

Guyz i do want to buy z510 but its been discontinued.
Unfortunately Its not available in market 
Had an option of buying it online but lenovo says that online shops like flipkart,amazon,snapdeal arent their authorised dealers... But if i buy it online, will i be able to use their 1year onsite warrenty?????

- - - Updated - - -

And has anyone bought it online??


----------



## ARb (May 13, 2016)

Has anyone upgraded to 16gb of ram.  I mean on i5 1gb 740m??


----------

